# Iso hash vs. bubble hash



## tibberous (Feb 7, 2012)

Any preference?

Seems like iso would give a purer product, but it comes out as a tar, unlike bubble hash that seems more fibrous.

Would it be possible to take dried leaf, make iso hash from it, then take some more leaf and grind it together with the iso hash? I'm talking brittle, crumble-to-pieces leave - so you just end up with hash and plant matter together.

Goal is to make something you could grind together with weed and smoke in a joint, without really knowing it is hash.

My buddy is worried he can't sell hash real easy, especially shitty-looking iso hash. If he can somehow mix hash + good bud + leaf + commercial into pre-rolled joints, then he won't have to worry about it. Think of it as the weed version of SPAM. It isn't bud, it's "processed marijuana product"

Big thing is coming up with the right formula / ratio / process - something that adds weight and burns good and still gets you really high and preferably doesn't taste like shit. 

Thoughts?


----------



## slk (Feb 8, 2012)

ISO means what?


----------



## silusbotwin (Feb 8, 2012)

slk said:


> ISO means what?


Hes referring to hash made out of 99% isopropyl alcohol as opposed to hash made with water and bubble bags.


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 8, 2012)

silusbotwin said:


> Hes referring to hash made out of 99% isopropyl alcohol as opposed to hash made with water and bubble bags.




Yeah I am pretty sure thats what hes talking about,One of my friends collects all my stems about once a month and he makes a big batch of that shit. I taught him how to do it so in those hard times he could atleast smoke, but I refuse to make it anymore! Shits pretty Nasty.He enjoys it as he dont always have herb. Bud I always got buds in my jar and usually hash or kief of reserve so fuck chemicaly strippin anything im smoking. If you do it right man you can make it come out "alright" what I use to make bubbled pretty nicely then burst into smoke and burned up to pretty much nothing but a little white ash, but it NEVER had the sweet taste of some good bubble or anything even close,always had a ass'y taste IMO and smelled like crap in the air afterwords,Even the goodbatches sucked lmao. If you mix that in with peoples weed man there definitely gonna notice! And they will say it tastes and smells like shit but damn they where stoned.Also odds are its gonna burn like complete shit cause I assume this is your first time doing it? If you have decent product though and actually a little weight I would just make butter with it and smoke out and much down.But if you have never made it before I would suggest starting with a small batch to see what your getting into.And I also know someone who use to mix his with shake and he called it ghetto hash,but man I wouldnt touch a bowl of that! he use to just nead the shake into the rez and work it into a nasty little compound.


----------



## Locked Up (Feb 8, 2012)

^ dude you either never used good hash making material or you didn't do it right if it tastes like shit. I will agree that it does taste a little bit off but the very first batch i made still had that dank spicy herb taste.

As for the OP's question, I would say bubble hash generally tends to have better smell and flavor but I don't think there's much of a difference if they're both properly made when it comes to potentcy.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 8, 2012)

FUCK BOTH, there both shite compared to Dry Ice Hash, dont waste your effort or time doing it any other way than dry ice.

[video=youtube;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## 420forme (Feb 8, 2012)

The consistency of dry ice hash sucks. You have to press it. Bubble you don't.


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 8, 2012)

Locked Up said:


> ^ dude you either never used good hash making material or you didn't do it right if it tastes like shit. I will agree that it does taste a little bit off but the very first batch i made still had that dank spicy herb taste.
> 
> As for the OP's question, I would say bubble hash generally tends to have better smell and flavor but I don't think there's much of a difference if they're both properly made when it comes to potentcy.


Lol its the alchohal man,shits just flat out nasty I dont give a fuck how good you think your trim is.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

I would not not not use leaf dust to adulterate good extract. Jmo. cn


----------



## taekwondoguy (Feb 8, 2012)

If you do iso just make sure you don't let it soak too long (more than 5-10 min) or you will start taking out stuff other than cannaboids from the trim like chlorophyll and fuck up the taste. You could also do different "washes" After first 5 min soak and drain take new iso and repeat but wouldn't really bother with spending extra $ on iso unless ur using over QP of trim. If you do it right(should be almost same color as this smiley  if you dont let it soak too long) QWISO oil should be just as potent or more than bubble. N fuck mixin it with trim in joints 4 sale bro(shouldn't talk bout sales on here anyway), ur gonna have to add a fuckload of trim to get it to crumble and why do that when you got premo home grown? If you just really wanna put it in joint u can put ur bud in j then put oil on top of bud n roll it up.


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hell yeah taekwondoguy good write up. Yeah its some strong stuff if you make it I would just drop a nice dab on a bowl and go at it. I use a paper clip to scrape it up with then heat the clip just enough for the hash to melt and roll off of it and let it drop into my bowl. I run the lighter over it and let it bubble a little to settle in then light it a good time and take a fat rip. Its not the worse smoke in the world I wasnt just trying to strait up dog it. But I would take some scissor hash or dry sift over it any day! But yeah please dont mix it and try to sell it, I am trying to save you some trouble and maybe even a ass beating lol.But if you make it toke it up.And if you do sell it,sell it as is. Dont Fake the Funk my friend haha!


----------



## Decepticon (Feb 9, 2012)

i myself LOVE gumby method


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree that you shouldnt try to make any SPAM weed lol

But if you wanted to make it a bit more of a hash consistency instead of a dirty sticky oily substance what you could try doing(and Ive never tried this so I dont know how it would work out. 
Take a big bag of fan leaves and use the same method shown in the video above to remove the protective hairs that coat all of the leaves of marijuana, you could even use male plants. 
collect a shitload of this Kief lookalike stuff and mix it up with your oil. It wont add anything to the high but it will give you the texture your looking for and wont be waisting material to make it. It likely won't be as nasty as mixing plain old "shake" into the oil.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmm I might have to try the ISO hash thing someday... 5 years ago I tried to make some but it turned out as the nastiest shit ever... I think I let it soak for a couple days! lol black tar shite
I'll try a 10 minute soak next time around


Also if you were to make bubble hash first you might be able to use the leftover material to do an iso extraction and really get all the goods out of the material. Just do a quick soak like 5-10 minutes as previously mentioned


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Hmmm I might have to try the ISO hash thing someday... 5 years ago I tried to make some but it turned out as the nastiest shit ever... I think I let it soak for a couple days! lol black tar shite
> I'll try a 10 minute soak next time around
> 
> 
> Ewww No dont soak it that long brother,He ment 10seconds that way you dont start stripping the green matter which makes it nazzzty.10-20sec if you feelin feisty and drain it. What I have wanted to try for a long time is the butane extraction.I know its not much cleaner but I have seen some pretty decent end products from it.And its potent as shit! I bought a set of bubblebags but I havent really used them to much.90% of my trim goes into butter and my wife makes rice krispys and cookies ant shit! awesome treats when your smokin out! And I only keep the close trim from the buds,I THROW away all the shade leafs and even the bigger ones around the buds. I trim the buds first by hand just pulling off any of the small leafs I can from the bud and in it. Then I go in with my scissors and put in work and when I am done I have super well trimmed buds and a niiice pile of some SUPER dank ass trim.And I harvest quite regularly cause I keep a constant rotation of plants in and out so I usually have a big bag of it on tap in the end. I wanna get a sifting box to start breaking up on and lay the buds on and just shake them to get any loose tric's on them off and collected in the bottom. I use my grinder alot and it fills up pretty quick so I bet a whole trey would do me justice. I dont grind the bud up in the grinder though I just use the middle part with the screen as a small trey so that I still catch the crystals. Using the actual grinder is a bit more work then I care for and I just enjoy doing it by scissor or hand. But I love all weed man, I dont discriminate on anything herb related. Unless its pissy mexican weed,In that case go on with that Chit! lol


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

Beazy88 said:


> Thedillestpickle said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm I might have to try the ISO hash thing someday... 5 years ago I tried to make some but it turned out as the nastiest shit ever... I think I let it soak for a couple days! lol black tar shite
> ...


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 9, 2012)

lmao yeah sittign that long you stripped out alot of the stuff your trying to avoid lol.Your goal is to mainly just strip off the outside layer of dankness while avoiding getting any of the "green" from inside the plant.Now if your making tincture its good to let it sit for a long time,I made it with Swedka Vodka once and it wasnt to bad,Im not a vodka person but that is what works best.the higher the proof the stronger the strip and overall buzz.But I took a few shots of it just cause I could But I went to walmart and bought some spray bottle and I just feeled them up with the tincture and sprayed it over and under my tonger 6-7 times,but I would go at it some nights.I did 40 sprays within a few minutes one night just bored gettin stoned lol.I guess drinking it would been easyer.But if you spray it under and over your tongue it soaks into the big main vain under your tongue so it works faster. But yup 10-20seconds with iso does te job,I never weighed my product before I made it but i usually ended up with roughly .8-1g of some good strong hash.just wasnt the most tastey.I used multiple diferent materials to see the diferances but overall nothin really ever changed.All my leaf trim is pretty damn good in quality and I could tell a diff in when I made it with just the stems and I only did that once but overall everything was pretty much about the same quality wise.I made some with just pure tahoe og trim once and I could taste the chemy lemony undertone but the overall taste was and always is ass lol. Yeah making a any type of kief hash and then re using the same material in iso wouldnt be to bad,You would be getting every last drop from your plant lol. I also see people in forums mentioning that they vape there buds and use the left over vape "cash" in iso or the butane and getting some decent results from it.If your trying to get all the smoke you can from it more power to you man! Goodluck on it all, there is a million and 1 directions to go with your trim,just explore them!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

haha iso extraction on vaped buds? ...don't think I'll go that far lol

Thanks for the tips man, I'll try it out. 

I'm actually looking into other more advanced extractions such as petroleum ether extraction. But that's a bit involved as you need to build a still to aquire pure petroleum ether. You don't have to worry about any of the green stuff getting into the oil and pet ether will fully volatize at room temperature so what remains is 100% goodness. Should be almost like butane oil, but you could make a much bigger batch using the ether. Just don't use plain namptha gas without distilling first or you'll be smoking heavy petroleum shite


----------



## Chem Dawg (Feb 9, 2012)

We actually did a side by side smoke off last night.. My Bubble melt vs my cousins pressed hash.. And of course my bubble melt kicked the pressed hash's ass! And this was his own words " Ooh shit ,don't pass that shit over here no more... I think I can feel my brain cells frying.. This shit is boarder line trippy..". Then he went on to say ". This is the highest I've been in a long time". Now if you know my cousin like we do he is a chimney.. We actually call him the 20 Kush smoker because he always has lbs of flavors.. This Kidd is no light weight.. He has surpassed my smoking habits anyway and I burn a quarter a day... No mids, no kind bud, all dank flavors.. But overall my pure afghan bubble melt is bomb! I'd put it against anything!


----------



## Locked Up (Feb 9, 2012)

Beazy88 said:


> Lol its the alchohal man,shits just flat out nasty I dont give a fuck how good you think your trim is.


Again I'm not saying it tastes delicious but it certainly does not taste nasty or alcoholic like you say it does. And I know because I'm smoking it right now.


----------



## tibberous (Feb 9, 2012)

Think it might just come down to a side-by-side hash-off. I did think you were supposed to soak iso, which would explain why it stunk so damn bad.


----------



## <3too.grow (Feb 9, 2012)

the process of making ISO hash is very dangerous too you have to be careful not to burn yo house up! that shit happens ALL the ttime, i would suggest doing it outside eh


----------



## Locked Up (Feb 9, 2012)

<3too.grow said:


> the process of making ISO hash is very dangerous too you have to be careful not to burn yo house up! that shit happens ALL the ttime, i would suggest doing it outside eh


not really that dangerous if you don't use any heat. This probably happens to people who try to speed the drying process with heat.


----------



## tibberous (Feb 9, 2012)

Locked Up said:


> not really that dangerous if you don't use any heat. This probably happens to people who try to speed the drying process with heat.


Even then it's not that dangerous. If you light a pan of solvent on fire, you just need to not panic and cover the pan -- if you try to pick it up and loose it, or dump it in the sink, or somehow spill it, then your pretty fucked.

Had an acetone fire one time, trying to evaporate it over a gas stove


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah I think idiots are the main cause of the house fires.But shit happens I guess...


----------



## whenallislost (Aug 29, 2012)

Beazy88 said:


> Lol its the alchohal man,shits just flat out nasty I dont give a fuck how good you think your trim is.



If you are tasting the alcohol then you are doing it wrong. You are supposed to dry the hash COMPLETELY before smoking. In fact what I seem to get looks like a bunch of crust in the bottom of the dish, and when I scrape it with a blade it accumulates on the blade and is soft, almost like putty. After scraping the whole dish (Which needs to be TOTALLY dry) you end up with a bunch of shavings that you simply press together with very little force and it turns into a black ball of hash goodness. Ive made iso with just trim, just shake (stems, leaves, etc), and straight up buds. Obviously the buds give the best hash smoke, however all of the hash tastes great, for hash that is. There is nothing like smoke a big ol' fat nug. But a little ISO hash made the correct way, well that is alright in my book.

However, if you have the means to do so, I recommend making honey hash oil using butane or hexane. They dont dissolve the chlorophyll so you end up getting a honey looking hash. Very nice to smoke.


----------



## whenallislost (Aug 29, 2012)

<3too.grow said:


> the process of making ISO hash is very dangerous too you have to be careful not to burn yo house up! that shit happens ALL the ttime, i would suggest doing it outside eh



Its not that dangerous. Make sure you dont use the heat purge method. Also make sure you let the dish dry outside or in a very well ventilated area. I prefer to sun dry my ISO, that way I dont have to worry about fumes or fire.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 29, 2012)

[420]Haze;7083189 said:


> FUCK BOTH, there both shite compared to Dry Ice Hash, dont waste your effort or time doing it any other way than dry ice.


I have had some fine dry ice hash, but no one is going to tell you it is stronger than properly made bubble hash.
Buble hash tastes and smells better too.

iso is not even in the same league as bubble hash

real bubbble hash, the stuff that melts is great. it smells very floral and will rip you a new one if you are not familiar with it
I have a bunch and usually end the day with it


freeze your trim wet
use r/o water and ice
be gentle and only hand mix for about 6 minutes at a time or use a machine and mix for 3-4 minutes at a time
run through a 120 bag then a 73 (you can run it through a 25 too if you want)
don't squeeze the bags to make the water move faster, hang it and let it drip


profit (and never make iso again)


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 30, 2012)

After trying each method for a few months, heres my take.

IWE(bubble) Pros:
-Done right, the flavor and smell is hard to beat
-Even fucked up, no solvents to worry about ingesting

Cons:
-Time consuming and you can only do one run per day if your bags take forever to drain like most
-Freezers cant keep up with making ice for more than one or two runs per day
-IME, consistency is trickier to get consistent (no pun intended), I like my hash crumbly but not like a f'in rock which seems to happen 50% of the time with my IWE
-Good bags aren't cheap and still dont last forever
-RO water and ice is best, but a decent hassle if youre making hash every week

ISO Pros:
-FAST, several lbs of trim can be done in a few minutes
-CHEAP - $25 of iso gets me several oz of hash, and no up front investment cost
-Easier to control consistency. oil, crumbly, gummy

Cons:
-Buying so many bottles of iso every week gets old, so does explaining off so much iso to walmart employees lol
-Done my way(dry overnight with a fan, not heat), house stinks like iso while its drying
-If youre too impatient/stupid to let your hash dry for a single day, youll end up smoking iso. Which I believe you would deserve if you actually smoked something that still smells like iso lol.


I've stuck with iso, equal potency but I get better yields by doing a second wash which is just about as potent as the first. And I can make a hp of hash/oil in an easy afternoon. That used to take me a week of sitting at a bucket with a drill whenever I had a chance.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 31, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> After trying each method for a few months, heres my take.
> 
> IWE(bubble) Pros:
> -Done right, the flavor and smell is hard to beat
> ...



With my post I was thinking of small, occasional batches. 
I just do not find iso to be really comparable to bubble. The flavor and smell of bubble are amazing. Strength wise, I have not come across iso as strong as well made bubble hash. 

I have a bubble machine. for the amount you are talking about you could use a washing machine and 20 gallon bags. With a machine you can run multiple batches at once if you have a couple sets of bags. While one is draining you run another batch in the machine.

I bought a set of bags on ebay for $35 shipped. I have been using them for over 3 years. I only use a 120 micron and a 70 micron. The 20 isn't worth the tiny amount I get versus the time to drain it. The bags last a long time if you do not blend in them, squeeze them and only let the water drain.

If you are making that much hash you should try a washing machine and buy ice. If you have a filter R/O water is super cheap. You can make fine hash with tap water an tap ice.

I'm talking about running gallon bags of trim, not garbage bags full of trim.

the only think I have found stronger than good bubble hash is well made oil. I prefer bubble hash. I gave away my butane oil rig.


----------



## SpicySativa (Aug 31, 2012)

I just don't see the appeal of taking great care to grow tasty 100% organic herb and then processing it with isopropyl alcohol from some chemical factory.

I'll take my pure, organic bubble hash over any chemically extracted creation.

I'm not even going to comment on your marketing scheme...


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 31, 2012)

Cut out the insults, keep the discussion clean.


----------



## SpicySativa (Aug 31, 2012)

Just speakin' my mind. Don't mean to offend. If I understand you correctly, you plan to deceive your "clientele" to make more cash? Please correct me if I'm wrong (it happens).


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 31, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> After trying each method for a few months, heres my take.
> 
> IWE(bubble) Pros:
> -Done right, the flavor and smell is hard to beat
> ...


There's really no chance of smoking ISO if you know what you are doing, like you saind a simple sniff and/or lighter test will give you all the verification you need.



SpicySativa said:


> *I just don't see the appeal of taking great care to grow tasty 100% organic herb and then processing it with isopropyl alcohol from some chemical factory.*
> 
> I'll take my pure, organic bubble hash over any chemically extracted creation.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment on your marketing scheme...


The chemical is removed leaving mostly only THC  (depending on your skill level), and for some the plant material is a real turn off or just not usable.

regards,


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bubble hash all the way. But I like dry ice. More ways to use it. Well for me anyways.


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 31, 2012)

Trousers said:


> With my post I was thinking of small, occasional batches.
> I just do not find iso to be really comparable to bubble. The flavor and smell of bubble are amazing. Strength wise, I have not come across iso as strong as well made bubble hash.
> 
> I have a bubble machine. for the amount you are talking about you could use a washing machine and 20 gallon bags. With a machine you can run multiple batches at once if you have a couple sets of bags. While one is draining you run another batch in the machine.
> ...


I agree, the best IWE I've had is better than the best ISO I've had. Flavor, smell, potency. But 90% of the IWE I come across, at shops and elsewhere, is comparable to or lower quality than my iso in all 3 aspects. My ISO melts completely just like good full melt bubble, and gets labelled(not by me) as full melt, not iso. It smells and tastes great too, better than probably 80% of the bubble I've come across. 

I considered a machine, and I know its easy enough to do multiple drains at a time to speed things up. Point is, I have to buy a machine and multiple bags to do that, and I wasn't impressed enough by my IWE results compared to iso to even justify investing in a machine. And in regards to smaller amounts, even a grocery bag of trim takes awhile to do without a machine compared to iso. If you're using a machine for small amounts, then that only increases the ISO's savings, and even not including the time the machine is running, just filling, draining, swapping bags, and scraping, I would still get through it faster doing the quick wash method I use.

Yes, you can use tap no problem. BUT you have a choice: RO hassle or tap's impurities. To get the kind of natural and organic purity that bubbleheads usually like to claim over solvent extracts(like above), you cant be using water with chlorine and all sorts of heavy metals in it. I have no issues with using tap personally, and did it for most of my runs. But that's a dirtier extract than using a solvent that you can completely evaporate off. 

Also, I do have a RO setup, but that doesn't mean I feel like making that much ice with it. My freezer can barely fit what I have in it as is, last thing I need is 20lbs of ice constantly rotating through. Freezing that much water all the time isn't friendly on the electric bill either. Buying isn't practical for the same reasons, I'm not interested in filling coolers ice I had to spend money on. That alone costs as much as a wash of iso. 

I disagree about using cheap bags, I picked up a 4 bag set(220, 120, 73, 25) for $45 and stitching was ripping after maybe 20 uses..The screen started coming right off the bag on the 73. I may have just gotten a lemon batch, but very few experienced IWE guys recommend cheaper bags as well.

FWIW, I feel like I've resorted to defending iso and bashing iwe and that's not my intent. I'm a big fan of good iwe. I just think that for the back-end, iso makes way more sense to make. And on the front end, it produces equal, better, or damn close results. To the point that I feel confident putting my best iso against some of the best iwe you can find, and you wouldn't be able to tell which is which.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 1, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> I agree, the best IWE I've had is better than the best ISO I've had. Flavor, smell, potency. But 90% of the IWE I come across, at shops and elsewhere, is comparable to or lower quality than my iso in all 3 aspects. My ISO melts completely just like good full melt bubble, and gets labelled(not by me) as full melt, not iso. It smells and tastes great too, better than probably 80% of the bubble I've come across.


I did say, "properly made bubble hash."




mike91sr said:


> I considered a machine, and I know its easy enough to do multiple drains at a time to speed things up. Point is, I have to buy a machine and multiple bags to do that, and I wasn't impressed enough by my IWE results compared to iso to even justify investing in a machine. And in regards to smaller amounts, even a grocery bag of trim takes awhile to do without a machine compared to iso. If you're using a machine for small amounts, then that only increases the ISO's savings, and even not including the time the machine is running, just filling, draining, swapping bags, and scraping, I would still get through it faster doing the quick wash method I use.


You buy the machine once and the bags last a long time. In the long run it would be cheaper than buying all that iso. The machine can be had for about $125 and the bags can be had for about $40. I have been paid back 50x over for those expenses. 



mike91sr said:


> Yes, you can use tap no problem. BUT you have a choice: RO hassle or tap's impurities. To get the kind of natural and organic purity that bubbleheads usually like to claim over solvent extracts(like above), you cant be using water with chlorine and all sorts of heavy metals in it. I have no issues with using tap personally, and did it for most of my runs. But that's a dirtier extract than using a solvent that you can completely evaporate off.


RO is not a hassle. I have one for growing. It cost $90 and will work for over 5,000 gallons before I have to change a filter. Tap water is still cleaner than ISO. It is tough to get rid of 100% of the iso. 

It is not that much extra work or money for much better quality. 



mike91sr said:


> Also, I do have a RO setup, but that doesn't mean I feel like making that much ice with it. My freezer can barely fit what I have in it as is, last thing I need is 20lbs of ice constantly rotating through. Freezing that much water all the time isn't friendly on the electric bill either. Buying isn't practical for the same reasons, I'm not interested in filling coolers ice I had to spend money on. That alone costs as much as a wash of iso.


It is a *little* more work for much better quality. That is normal. 



mike91sr said:


> I disagree about using cheap bags, I picked up a 4 bag set(220, 120, 73, 25) for $45 and stitching was ripping after maybe 20 uses..The screen started coming right off the bag on the 73. I may have just gotten a lemon batch, but very few experienced IWE guys recommend cheaper bags as well.


I have been using a $35 set for over 3 years. I'm not running pounds, i am running small batches, like most people would. If you stir in the bag and squeeze it you get lower quality and hurt your bags. ISO has to be bought every time. 



mike91sr said:


> FWIW, I feel like I've resorted to defending iso and bashing iwe and that's not my intent. I'm a big fan of good iwe. I just think that for the back-end, iso makes way more sense to make. And on the front end, it produces equal, better, or damn close results. To the point that I feel confident putting my best iso against some of the best iwe you can find, and you wouldn't be able to tell which is which.



Au contraire, mon frere. There is no way I would mistake bubble and iso, if they were both properly made.
Bubble is slightly stronger, looks different, has a different consistency, smells better, tastes way better...
A friend with a dispensary used to make iso for the reasons you mentioned, but switched to dry ice because it is easier. 


My bubble smells very floral. (It didn't hurt the last batch was from double blueberry)

I am not against iso either, if it is properly made.

Speaking of which, it is much more likely that someone would screw up iso than bubbble. If you screw up bubble, you just get more and a lower quality. If you screw up iso you could die.

Most people do not have to worry about producing mass quantities of hash. 

I think it is worth the slight amount of extra work for the much better quality.
The cost does not matter to me. Paying a tiny bit more or working a little bit more for much better quality is not a big deal for me. 



I'll drink a Pliny The Elder and leave a Natty light for you. Cool?
 

(I'll take great iso over average bubble any day, but my bubble is the bomb. I'm not into weed and hash for money. I grow and make my own hash because I like top shelf quality. There is no reason for me to sacrifice quality for a few pennies and saved minutes.)


I hope I have not come off as a jerk. I bet we would both really enjoy each other's hash.


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 5, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I did say, "properly made bubble hash."
> 
> You buy the machine once and the bags last a long time. In the long run it would be cheaper than buying all that iso. The machine can be had for about $125 and the bags can be had for about $40. I have been paid back 50x over for those expenses.


Lets just call the cost even for simplicity. I actually thought machines ran in the 4-500 range because when I first looked, that's what I was looking at so the numbers kind of stuck. Regardless, cost of machines and bags will be well over the cost of 30gal of iso. If it all lasts forever, yes you'll come out on top. But thats alot of hash to not expect problems from cheap bags and machines, at least in my experience. Either way, we'll both make way more back for the expenses of each method, which is why I say lets call it close enough to be a moot point.

I've still found iso to be MUCH less hassle and work though, and to me time is money.



Trousers said:


> RO is not a hassle. I have one for growing. It cost $90 and will work for over 5,000 gallons before I have to change a filter. Tap water is still cleaner than ISO. It is tough to get rid of 100% of the iso.
> 
> It is not that much extra work or money for much better quality.
> 
> ...


I have a setup for growing too, so having the RO isn't a hassle, I was saying that making and storing RO ice is a hassle. Filling trays every day for a week in preparation, and having to completely fill my freezer with ice is a hassle to me. It was annoying when I was doing it every 10-12 weeks, but I do it every 1-2 now so it definitely becomes a bigger deal.

Also, maybe your tap water is cleaner than iso, but average tap water has worse impurities than ISO. The 100-200ppm in most tap is far worse than the 1% 'impurity' of ISO. Most of that 1% is water anyway. And average tap aside, mine is about 350ppm and cant be used to water my soil plants. No way I'm using that to try a pure extraction, not when I can use something much safer that _does _evaporate off. That leads us back to RO being too much of a hassle for me.



Trousers said:


> I have been using a $35 set for over 3 years. I'm not running pounds, i am running small batches, like most people would. If you stir in the bag and squeeze it you get lower quality and hurt your bags. ISO has to be bought every time.


You and I had very different experiences with cheap bags. I didn't stir or squeeze or abuse my bags. Surprisingly, its my work bag that has survived the best.





Trousers said:


> Au contraire, mon frere. There is no way I would mistake bubble and iso, if they were both properly made.
> Bubble is slightly stronger, looks different, has a different consistency, smells better, tastes way better...
> A friend with a dispensary used to make iso for the reasons you mentioned, but switched to dry ice because it is easier.
> 
> ...


I'll agree that good bubble smells more floral than iso but that doesn't mean good iso cant and doesnt smell great, and I stand by the fact that you wouldn't be able to pick my iso out from the majority of bubble going around the dispensaries in socal. I've gotten my consistency to match that of typical bubble too, since that's what most clubs are interested in. Like I said, I label correctly but clubs just call it full melt bubble anyway. Snobby patients in LA and OC don't seem to mind or notice. 



Trousers said:


> Speaking of which, it is much more likely that someone would screw up iso than bubbble. If you screw up bubble, you just get more and a lower quality. If you screw up iso you could die.


I addressed this even after saying I shouldnt have to, if someone screws up iso IMO they're an idiot that shouldnt be playing with chemicals from under the counter. What is there to screw up? 1. starting a fire 2. not evaporating all the iso off before smoking. I can fix both very easily: 1. dont use heat 2. Wait until it doesnt smell like iso



Trousers said:


> I think it is worth the slight amount of extra work for the much better quality.
> The cost does not matter to me. Paying a tiny bit more or working a little bit more for much better quality is not a big deal for me.


The cost isn't as much difference to me as the work. 30 minutes stirring and draining each run, or 30 seconds shaking it. Thats not a little bit if you ask me, its 60x the amount of work.




Trousers said:


> I'll drink a Pliny The Elder and leave a Natty light for you. Cool?


Get that shit outta here, I havent had to drink a Nasty or milwaukees beast in a while, I'll take a good hef please 



Trousers said:


> (I'll take great iso over average bubble any day, but my bubble is the bomb. I'm not into weed and hash for money. I grow and make my own hash because I like top shelf quality. There is no reason for me to sacrifice quality for a few pennies and saved minutes.)
> 
> 
> I hope I have not come off as a jerk. I bet we would both really enjoy each other's hash.


Not coming off as a jerk to me, just convicted. I'm pretty blunt jointabout my opinions so I dont take it hard when others are as well. I just like being able to disagree without flaming, pretty uncommon around here, even when talking something less opinionated and more fact-based than this. People just get offended when they get told they're wrong, and usually go on the attack. (general statement, not saying youre wrong)

I'm also not trying to have a pissing contest about whether my iso is better than your iwe, Im comparing mine to the fairly large variety I've come across. And plenty of it was at some high-end shops, so I consider that to be the 'standard' in my area. If your bubble turns out better than my iso, youre one of the few. But like I've said, the very small difference in quality potential(which I can't reach anyway) isn't worth the extra time and money to me. And fwiw, I'm not in this for the money either and I make VERY little compared to what I could. I started growing for myself and loved it too much to not just keep expanding. Gardening (both weed and other things) has become one of the most therapeutic things I do, something I definitely need.


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Sep 5, 2012)

I mix the oil/hash with kieff till is chewinggum like. I only use buthane for extraction and not Iso. Not recommended indoors > explosion dangers.


----------

